# Insta360 One X2. My Review and Video.



## Bennytree (Jan 21, 2014)

This thing is awesome! I have had numerous GoPros in the past, with the most recent being a Hero 8 Black. But since I got my Insta360 I have hardly used my GoPro. 
The two things I like the most are:
You dont have to specifically point the camera at the subject. You just film then after in the App, you choose what you want to show. Its pretty amazing!
The App is more user-friendly and easier to connect to your phone. Its easy to add music, trim clips, and do slow mo to a section of video. Its pretty easy!

Here are two videos from my Insta360:









Amazing Powder | Snowboarding with my Insta360 One X2 X3







www.youtube.com














Insta360 One X3 X3 Snowboard Powder video!







www.youtube.com


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice, I bought the X3 a few weeks back. What software are you using to edit vids? The Insta360 Studio app doesn't let you cut parts of the vid out, can only trim off beginning or end, or you can jump cut from the middle.


----------



## philw (8 mo ago)

I'm also using the Insta X3, although I switched to 360 cameras four years ago with the Rylo.

The phone app... well the desktop app has obviously potentially a lot more power and is easier to use if you're going to stuff the output into an non-linear-editor (eg Davinci or Premiere Pro) for further editing and thence somewhere else to get 4k output. Insta provide a PP plugin which should let you do the entire thing right there in the NLE; I use Davinci so I'm not sure if that's possible there, yet. 

My views on the thing:

Better quality than the 4 year old Rylo and much higher bit rate, better software support and easier extraction of 1080p clips. As stated, you have to work out a workflow which gets you what you want, which may well include multiple extracts from the same clip, which the software doesn't really support.
The longer the pole you use the better perspective you get. Cropping the board or head off... is a bit amateur.
Insta's automatic tracking (of a rider) is very good, but it is fairly cpu intensive so takes a while if you've a fair bit of footage, at least on a fairly powerful modern laptop. I expect my graphics card will eat it up... assuming the Insta software uses CUDA or whetever.
1080p isn't what I want, so I have Topaz for up-rezzing. I'm still in the snow so haven't worked out precisely which workflow will give the best output, but I think results pretty close to true 4k will be possible with care.
The app is a very joyful thing, and probably great for social media/ single clip use. The Insta "we'll do all that editing work for you" is a bit laughable, but again it may work for people who can't be bothered. For the rest, I think it's going to be something like:

Extract all good footage as 1080p clips. That could be multiple extracts from each single clip. Extract as ProRes.
Stitch together in the NLE of your choice, export to ProRes again.
Push the complete video through Topaz AI to get 4k output, in something Vimeo etc like.
So far I only have unprocessed screen grabs from the video clips, but here are a couple from earlier this year. Quality is pretty good, at least on a good laptop screen. None of the jagglies which my previous camera produced, and the details look pretty good. As usual it's better in good light than in bad. Note the much wider perspective.







...


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

I got a X2 aswell. Have used it for kid stuff, eager to use it this weekend boarding.

I use the Insta software to export clips in 2D then use Videoproc to add clips together and music.

Videoproc is free, clean with tons of youtube videos on their chanel.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I've been trying to find an X2 or X3 on sale, not having much luck


----------

